# Edson Pedestal Paint?



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm looking for suggestions for painting an Edson pedestal. I initially was going to have it powder coated but I don't see the need?

I believe it's an aluminum housing, Edson uses a baked on Urethane Finish. Do you think I must use a "marine" type finish such as Interlux Perfection or Brightside, or would something compatible with aluminum from a hardware store work fine? I suppose the two part Perfection paint would be the most durable next to powder coating?

What have you used and liked?

Also, my compass (Ritchie) has some distortion on the glass, any suggestions for having it refurbished? Where/who?

I need to replace the aluminum bolts, Edson sells them @ $12.00 a piece, wtf? http://www.edsonmarine.com/marinestore/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1152

Thanks


----------



## T37SOLARE (Feb 1, 2008)

J. Gordan & Co in Eastport is the Ritchie repair specialist in Annapolis J Gordon & Co - Annapolis, MD - Complete Marine Solutions - Boat, Yacht, and Marine Services and Repairs Had mine rebuilt a few years ago, they did a great job at a good price.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

You might check at an automotive paint store. I had to make a new support for our binnacle guard and had the shop match the color of the pedestal. They had a primer for aluminum and a clear protective coat finish to go over it (spray cans). Much more durable products than regular spray paint. You might be able to find a stock white that matches the Edson, I had to have a custom spray can made up which was more expensive, but still not too bad.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I used white brightsides on mine.. I did wipe it down and scrub it real well with 400 grit w/d paper. 3 yrs now it's moldy but not pealing in anyway.


----------



## harbin2 (Jul 5, 2008)

Edson has paint that matches the original. All I needed was some touch up and they gave me a small bottle at the Annapolis boat show a couple years ago. It was a one part paint in a small bottle with a brush built into the cap. The color match was perfect. It is actually hard to match white paint.


----------



## CorvetteGuy (Jun 4, 2011)

Did the same as Denise, 5 years later still cleans up to new, a few scratches here and there but happy with the results


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

When I removed the pedestal during the re-core of the deck three years ago, I sanded it off well, down to 400 grit, primed it with Rustoleum and painted with white semigloss Rustoleum flit cans. It has held up well so far. Guess I could have broken out the spray gear and spent a lot of money on Awlgrip or even a good automotive paint but for about $15, the thing looks good.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

I'll second the Rustoleum tip. I used Rustoleum Industrial white on my Edson Binnacle base and on the Bomar Hatches. I sanded to 220, then 320 grit, wiped with lacquer thinner and then primed with Rustoleum Industrial primer. No flaking or fading after 4 years. Wonderful stuff, cheap and available at the big box stores.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Our Edson Binnacle is the old style black. I used the is Interlux Brightside and only bought one quart and applied it with foam brushes while in place. Did this last May and looked great through the season and looks like new still.

INTERLUX Brightside One-Part Polyurethane Paint with Teflon at West Marine

I also second J Gordon on the Ritchie repair. I took mine there and for less than $100 they reconoditioned it to new.

Dave


----------



## steve77 (Aug 5, 2010)

T37Chef said:


> I'm looking for suggestions for painting an Edson pedestal. I initially was going to have it powder coated but I don't see the need?
> 
> I believe it's an aluminum housing, Edson uses a baked on Urethane Finish. Do you think I must use a "marine" type finish such as Interlux Perfection or Brightside, or would something compatible with aluminum from a hardware store work fine? I suppose the two part Perfection paint would be the most durable next to powder coating?
> 
> ...


I may be looking at painting mine this Spring too. Have you seen this?

http://www.edsonmarine.com/support/eb95345.php


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

I thought I'd replace my Edson with a octagonal 8 inch circumference teak column done with bird mouth joints so it was hollow.

Then I got realistic and read Steve 77's link.

For all you folks that have done the deed:

:worthless:


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

steve77 said:


> I may be looking at painting mine this Spring too. Have you seen this?
> 
> Edson Pedestal Repainting Instructions


Exactly... this was in my Edson manual....is why I used the Brightside Black...Works great...inexpensive...easy to apply

Ill get you pictures in the spring..boat is under its winter blanket right now

Dave


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

steve77 said:


> I may be looking at painting mine this Spring too. Have you seen this?
> 
> Edson Pedestal Repainting Instructions


Thanks Steve, I looked at the Edson website but apparently not good enough


----------



## funjohnson (Aug 20, 2008)

Ours was awlgriped when the mast was done a few years ago. What part of the $5,500 bill it was, I don't know, but it has held up very well.


----------



## 4arch (Jul 7, 2009)

My compass glass was moderately hazed and I was able to polish it up using toothpaste. It's probably not as perfect as it would be if I had it done professionally, but it turned out pretty darn good for a free fix - and it also has that minty fresh feeling now! Definitely try it in an inconspicuous area first though.


----------



## rugosa (Aug 30, 2011)

Obvious alternative for the pedestal bolts is 1/2" diameter SS, BUT - there will be greater corrosion risk, although liberal sealant could eliminate it. And you will still need to find them. Edson is pricey, quality very good, seem to have good inventory. Those pre 1985 bolts probably cost them 25 cents when they had them made in high volume. Some might opt for Ford parts on a Chevy. In the big picture $48 for OEM spec, anodized and readily available is still a good choice.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Pedestal

Here it is in Pictures. This is on my to-do list too!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Pedestal
> 
> Here it is in Pictures. This is on my to-do list too!


Very nice!


----------



## dodgydingo (Jun 6, 2008)

I also just used interlux brightside paint on my edson pedestal. I brushed it on and while it didn't come out like a new car shiny smooth, it has stayed on and looks great. I was in the middle of another repair project so I didn't really spend as much time on it as I could have but I am still happy with how easy it was to clean it up.
I'll have to dig up close up pic of the pedestal, but you can see it in these of the deck repair.


----------



## Jetexas (Apr 3, 2012)

My pedestal was actually black. When I repainted it I actually used either Krylon or Rustoleum High Heat Barbecue Grill paint from the hardware store. Three years going and it still looks great.

Unfortunately that barbecue paint doesn't come in white.


----------



## cookwithgas (Oct 8, 2007)

Sand, Tape, Spray. Rust-Oleum high gloss.


----------



## ehmanta (Sep 12, 2006)

I had mine powder coated locally for about $100, which on the surface may seem pricey, but I didn't have to sand it, prime it, paint it.......just removed it, dropped it off and re-installed it. When you consider the labor (saved), the cost of paint(saved)and the longevity of the powder coating(20+ years) vs brush-on-paint, this seemed to be a logical way to go.
The powder-coating company was real easy to deal with and they sand blasted off the old finish down to bare aluminum before starting the powder coat.


----------



## SVTatia (May 7, 2007)

Powder coating is so much easier, but does not take to UV very well, unless it is epoxy based. The lifetime difference is substantial - 2 years is what I found when researching the process for my ports rebuild project.


----------



## ehmanta (Sep 12, 2006)

FWIW....Edson uses the powder coating process for the original finish on their products and this finish has quite the longevity and the finish on my re-do is still looking new after many years...


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

I had to take mine apart a couple of years ago to replace control cables. The bolts holding it together were not going to come out. I had to drill them hollow very carefully and run a thread chaser after removing the remnants. I replaced them with (local) ss bolts slathered in Lancote.

Down


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I found a place near home that will powder coat it for about $100, like said, they will sandblast it down to bare aluminum and then followed with the powder coat process. Seems worth the money to have it done right. Thanks for all the ideas, I will post a picture when its finished


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

T37Chef said:


> I found a place near home that will powder coat it for about $100, like said, they will sandblast it down to bare aluminum and then followed with the powder coat process. Seems worth the money to have it done right. Thanks for all the ideas, I will post a picture when its finished


That seems very reasonable.. esp if you put any kind of value on your own time. I'm pretty sure it will turn out better and be more durable than any paintjob. I think you could easily have spent the majority of that C-note just buying the sandpaper and paint.


----------



## rugosa (Aug 30, 2011)

T37Chef said:


> I found a place near home that will powder coat it for about $100, like said, they will sandblast it down to bare aluminum and then followed with the powder coat process. Seems worth the money to have it done right. Thanks for all the ideas, I will post a picture when its finished


Sounds very reasonable. Obviously the big work is in removal & installation, but having a professional/factory finish is super. Our's is (mostly) matte black, hopefully turning white by spring '14. Did you have trouble with the bolts?


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Just picked up my pedestal from the powdercoating company, it looks awesome. $150 well spent IMO. I have a brake maintenance kit and pedestal rebuild kit from Edson to finish the job. With a newly varnished teak cockpit table the helm should be looking fine 

FYI, for folks in the Rockville/Gaithersburg area, I highly recommend Classic Powdercoating, located on East Diamond Ave CLASSIC POWDERCOATING - GAITHERSBURG, MD - POWDER COATING ANYTHING METAL, ANY COLOR

Cheers


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

T37Chef said:


> Just picked up my pedestal from the powdercoating company, it looks awesome. $150 well spent IMO. I have a brake maintenance kit and pedestal rebuild kit from Edson to finish the job. With a newly varnished teak cockpit table the helm should be looking fine
> 
> FYI, for folks in the Rockville/Gaithersburg area, I highly recommend Classic Powdercoating, located on East Diamond Ave CLASSIC POWDERCOATING - GAITHERSBURG, MD - POWDER COATING ANYTHING METAL, ANY COLOR
> 
> Cheers


:worthless:


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

T37SOLARE said:


> J. Gordan & Co in Eastport is the Ritchie repair specialist in Annapolis J Gordon & Co - Annapolis, MD - Complete Marine Solutions - Boat, Yacht, and Marine Services and Repairs Had mine rebuilt a few years ago, they did a great job at a good price.


Took my compass there and will pick it up tomorrow. Totally refurbed, even got a new red LED light for it  Thanks for the suggestion.

Pedestal is installed and working well. Did both rebuild kits for it after the Powder Coat done, looks great. Attached all the cables today and ran new gear & throttle cables. It was good to take it apart and check everything, now I feel better if I ever need to diagnos any issues with a pedestal and I know all things related to steering are either new or refurbed.

BTW Glenn/Solare, removing & returning the T37 Skeg rudder is a real PITFA! I had the pintail redone and new 316 bolts. I also had to build a new fairing strip and glass it in, looks better than new. I used some fiberglass sheet from Home Depot, it was the perfect choice for the fairing strips. I should have taken pictures but hard to do with Epoxy on your hands  I am hopinf to splash tomorrow or Friday afternoon!


----------

